# Nova



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Its illegal to buy Nova online but how  so ? Whats the risk? I mean I think I have a good sorce but what's the risk? Anyone know or ? Thanks


----------



## Hench (Oct 19, 2011)

You mean Nolva? If you actually are in the UK, then you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh shit Yea sorry ha nolva ... Whys that bro?


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not in uk ?


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Um, ok


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 19, 2011)

not sure about the UK thing but I know AAS isn't illegal there so maybe nolva isn't either?

Either way if you order from a research chem site like extremepeptide, ag-guys etc. then you'll be fine. They're labeled "not for human consumption" and for research use only, thus are ok to sell. Even if you order from a legit pharmacy like alldaychemist the odds of having a problem are very low, I don't see them wasting much time tracking down someone for ordering serm's


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea sounds about right thanks a lot bro  just needed to dibble check bro thanks


----------



## Hench (Oct 19, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> not sure about the UK thing but I know AAS isn't illegal there so maybe nolva isn't either?



This.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 19, 2011)

Pika said:


> Its illegal to buy Nova online but how  so ? Whats the risk? I mean I think I have a good sorce but what's the risk? Anyone know or ? Thanks




Well, since you mean Nolva...TeHe...

It *IS ILLEGAL to buy for human consumption without a prescription*...If you are perhaps looking to do research, like maybe for your "test" bunnies, then it* IS LEGAL to purchase/sell it for these purposes.*..Get some LiquiNolva...Make sure you dilute/mix it with juice...Don't try to make your bunnies drink it straight...They will thank you for it later...

Just *KNOW* this...*Any prescription drug* carries the same level of crime if posessed without a prescription...Your talking what COULD be some pretty stiff penalties depending on the amount you have in your possession if caught...Anywhere from a slap on the hands to MAJOR time in the slammer for trafficking (no matter what your intent, LE will just see drugs with no prescription), etc...So the penalty is the same for Nolvadex, Finasteride, AAS or ANY prescription narcotics...

Just be safe...


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow that's scary! Fuck


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Il jus try get it off someone I know


----------



## daisygirl18 (Oct 19, 2011)

It's not worth it there cracking down alot be safe


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 19, 2011)

daisygirl18 said:


> It's not worth it there cracking down alot be safe


 

what do you propose then, just go without pct?


OP I wouldn't worry about it, order it from a reputable research chem site. As long as it's not a prescription version you will be ok, as long as they can't prove you are ingesting it which will be very difficult for them to do. Check the link in my sig, or look into extreme peptide. I've used both for AI's, and have used purchase peptide's nolva with good results. Both shipped within a few days with no issues.


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

No not with out a pct what I ment is il try and get some off a guy my friend knows maybe just I don't feel safe with it il have a look tho lol


----------



## Hench (Oct 19, 2011)

Pika said:


> No not with out a pct what I ment is il try and get some off a guy my friend knows maybe just I don't feel safe with it il have a look tho lol



Why do you not feel safe? It's not illegal in the UK.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 19, 2011)

Pika said:


> No not with out a pct what I ment is il try and get some off a guy my friend knows maybe just I don't feel safe with it il have a look tho lol


 

no that was in reference to daisy saying it's not worth it


I don't know the UK laws exactly but apparently it's not even illegal there, so you have nothing to worry about. I'd trust a reputable online source more than most average gym dealers or whatever though, so I'd go that route personally


----------



## STP0008 (Oct 19, 2011)

u better have some on hand so u dont end up with a set AAA'S


----------



## Pika (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh so it's legal? I did look it up I just didn't see anything... Ok thanks guys


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Pika said:


> Oh so it's legal? I did look it up I just didn't see anything... Ok thanks guys




It is legal to you if you live in the UK...

If you live in the USA it is NOT legal for human consumption without a prescription...Only for research purposes...You know, your bunnies you want to do experiments on...

*THIS IS FROM A WEBSITE...

Buy nolvadex with no prescription ??? Is Nolvadex illegal in United States ?
- It is illegal to purchase nolvadex for individual consumption without a prescription. If you are looking to buy nolvadex for research purposes only,
*etc...

*Read for yourself*...Scroll 3/4 of the way down...AND BE SAFE, AGAIN I ASK YOU......It IS ILLEGAL...

Buy Legal Nolvadex Steroids - Nolvadex Side Effects | Buy Steroids Online - Purchase Cheap Legal Anabolic Steroids


----------



## GMO (Oct 20, 2011)

Nova's are definitely legal, but very costly to ship.


----------



## Pika (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks mrs v and haha nice nolv lol


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 20, 2011)

Pika said:


> Thanks mrs v



You are MOST welcome...Not trying to step on anyone's toes or be a bitch ( I'm a female, I don't HAVE to try  )...Just trying to look out for anyone I can when it comes to this type of stuff...

Be safe......And PROTECT YOUR BUNNIES AT ALL TIMES...


----------



## Pika (Oct 20, 2011)

Ohh yh iknow I mean I have a lot of sense of my cycle down but as its my first jump I'm finding it hard to believe that h drol will be worth it or a test ... So Havin my nolva will be good just didn't know if it was legal ha


----------



## Hench (Oct 20, 2011)

Pika said:


> Ohh yh iknow I mean I have a lot of sense of my cycle down but as its my first jump I'm finding it hard to believe that h drol will be worth it or a test ... So Havin my nolva will be good just didn't know if it was legal ha






Seriously dude, gear is not for you.


----------

